

The Informant: learn from your users' mistakes - camerondaigle
http://www.informantapp.com/

======
camerondaigle
Cameron here, designer for The Informant. We've just launched as a Heroku
addon and are looking for feedback, insights & whatever you can throw at us.

What it is: The Informant is usability testing in the form of error tracking.
It simply watches ActiveRecord validations and tracks when errors are
triggered. It's a great way to learn where users are making mistakes, so you
can improve the usability of those areas.

For example, maybe you're getting abandonment rates on account creation or
checkout. The Informant will tell you if users are simply mistyping their
phone number a lot, and the fix might be as simple as a copy edit or more
forgiving backend logic.

tl;dr your users make mistakes all the time. Now you can learn where and why,
and fix it. :)

